# Brand New



## CharlieB (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I have just signed up and want to say Hi!

I am looking forward for a lot of tips, ideas, help and maybe a bit of contributing myself.

Cheers
CharlieB


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the nut house


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the International Penitentiary, beware of the restless and haunted souls....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

....and the drinks with the frilly umbrellas.

Welcome aboard Charles.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 8, 2012)

And from amongst the Kangaroos! Welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Charley.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2012)

Wilkommen...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard mate! we hope you enjoy your stay, all the cells ARE padded....you will be issued suitable attire and allocated a room number shortly....


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 9, 2012)

well, thank you all for the warm welcome!

But - wait !

What do you mean: cell! Asylum! Penitentiary! 

I thought this was a nice quite place for socially well adapted adults with a fascinating hobby which is THE topic of every party as soon as you mention your are building "little toy planes".

I go for the drinks though, umbrellas or not 

Again: thanks for the welcome. I am exited to be a part of this community - crazy or not.

CharlieB


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> well, thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> But - wait !
> 
> ...



It's all special code, if your good you will get a code book...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2012)

CharlieB said:


> I thought this was a nice quite place for socially well adapted adults with a fascinating hobby which is THE topic of every party as soon as you mention your are building "little toy planes".
> 
> CharlieB



Judging by your avatar ... welcome home.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> It's all special code, if your good you will get a code book...



Guess I still have not been good enough yet!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 9, 2012)

Code? What code? I just mastered the secret handshake, and now there's a code?
Dang it! I really gotta keep up!
Welcome to this happy little band of lunatics!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 9, 2012)

Code book???? Now they tell me........


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait Andy! 

....for some there's a long wait...


----------

